# Info par produktiem >  dcf77 projicejoshais pulkstens

## JDat

vai kaads ir shitaadu pulksteni nopircis?
http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/WT535/dcf-projection-clock
vai elfaa/argusaa var shitaadu veel dabuut, jo cena iespaarda.
kaadas atsauksmes? DCF77 ir izdevies uztvert?
domaaju par shitaada pirkshanu, lai pasham nav jaabuuvee DCF77 uztveereejs. bonusaa saviem meerkjiem (iespeejams) vareetu izmantot projekcijas displeju.

----------


## Texx

Man ir DCF77 rokas pulkstenis. Naktīs, ja noliek pie loga, gandrīz vienmēr to laiku noķer. Bet tas ir Rīgā. Laukos, kur mazāk traucējumu, ķer istabā jebkurā vietā.

----------


## JDat

pozitiivi. an jau ka uztinot klat spoliiti uz feeriita serdenja un pieliekot aareejo anteenu vareetu kaut kas paveikties. taatad, paliek jautaajums: vai to pulksteni veel var nopirkt? ar pasuutiishanu protams.

----------


## Vinchi

Ir iespējams pasūtīt tikai tagad ir iznākusi drusku jaunāka WT535N versija nezinu kāda atšķirībā. Piegādes laiks aptuveni divas nedēļas.

----------


## JDat

wow. super. buus laikam jaauzsuuta. vareeshu izkidaat un experimenteet.

----------


## Vinchi

Tas laikam visiem elektroniķiem tipiski, tiko nopirktu iekārtu izārdīt  ::   ::   ::

----------


## marizo

Atļaušos citēt iepriekšējo ziņu:



> Tas laikam visiem elektroniķiem tipiski, tiko nopirktu iekārtu izārdīt


 Nekas nav tik labs, lai īsts elektroniķis to nevarētu uzlabot!  ::

----------


## JDat

nu bet kaa tad savaadaak?

kaadu laiku palietoshu neizjauktu. tad apniks...

izraishuaa aaraa dcf77 uztveereeju, jo kapeec pirkt pa 10 Ls pliku uztveereeju, ka var nopirkt ar visu pulksteni un projiceeshanu.
projiceejosho laazerdispleju ieaakeet pie kontroliera, lai jautraak. pamatpulsktenis ar displeju paarveertiisies par parastu pulksteni.
un veel temperituuru raadiis.   ::  

Paskaties! Pa 11 Ls triis labas lietas var nopirkt.   :: 

ne vienmeer ir jaauzlabo. reizeem destruktiiva riiciiba arii ir jautra. tas tachu viss ir hobijs nevis bizness...

----------

